# Acne fighters?



## *zoe (Jan 9, 2007)

I haven't had acne problems at all since high school, but recently I've started breaking out on my forehead and chin. It wouldn't be a big deal, but I'm getting my picture taken for my companies website next week and I'd really like to clear up my face before then. I don't know a lot about essential oils, but does any one know of any that are know to help acne?


----------



## Cloud (Jan 10, 2007)

Try bergamot, carrot seed or myrrh


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 13, 2007)

I am making a milk of magnesia, baking soda, peroxide, tea tree scrub/rub for a freinds son. I will let you know if he likes it.


----------

